# Does chlorine kill fleas?



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok, so Keanu (Chica's brother) absolutely ADORES my sister. He'll follow his mommy everywhere. Recently he'd ever taken to following her into our pool! With enough coaxing, she got him to actually swim on his own!! (If only I'd been there to take pictures!)

So, pool's been out of commission a few weeks thanks to a lovely (disgustion) dead possum. It has now been sanitized and is safe to swim in again. My sister noticed a few fleas on Keanu a few days ago. She's uncomfortable with the notion of treating a young cat with the back of neck chemicals just yet (Elfie, our other cat, always licks Kovie) but she told me to ask you guys here this question-

We know from experience that fleas do drown when you give your cat a flea bath. Would the same happen for the kitty swimming in the pool? Does the diluted chlorine in a swimming pool kill fleas, and would having his body submerged for 5ish minutes drive all the fleas upwards towards his head and ears? She always rinses Keanu off after he swims, worried that he could ingest chlorine- or do you think it's at a low enough dilution that she shouldn't be concerned?

Thanks!


----------



## Cheshirecatlover (Aug 2, 2009)

Actually, Im not sure. It might.


----------

